# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Почему в ИСККОН не обучают проповедников?

## Вячеслав Д.

Харе Кришна. Примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

У меня довольно обширный вопрос, по этому если Вы милостиво дадите мне на него ответ, то я буду Вам очень признателен.

У меня есть некое подобие на желание заниматься проповедью сознания Кришны, и в месте с тем у меня совершенно нет ни квалификации, ни навыков. И я столкнулся с такой проблемой, что на тему проповеди есть не так много материала! ( по крайней мере мне не встречалось) И меня это удивляет, ведь миссия нашего движения - распространить Сознание Кришны по всему миру. Но как это делать правильно не особо объясняется.

Старшие вайшнавы рассказывают, что в 90-х, как они только пришли в движение им просто дали книги о отправили на улицы, без всякой подготовки. Это было в 90-е, но сейчас ситуация не сильно изменилась. Я задавал вопрос Враджендре Кумару прабху из Владивостока об воспитании и обучении проповедников, он ответил что не знает где в ИСККОНе этому учат. Что если человек от природы проповедник, то он самостоятельно сможет обучиться этому. Меня такой ответ не очень удовлетворил. 

К примеру. Есть беседы Шрилы Прабхупады как он проповедовал, и по них можно учиться как правильно общаться с разными людьми. Но это делитанский подход как на меня. Так же есть и беседа Господа Кришны и Арджуны, Господа Чайтаньи с разными людьми, но без комментариев ачарьей, без прохождения бхакти-шастр трудно понять слова Шри Кришны. В каком контексте Он это говорил, почему именно так отвечает Арджуне и т.п. Также слушая беседы ШП, я часто не понимаю, почему именно так ответил ШП, что он имел ввиду и т.п. Мне бы очень хотелось, что бы кто-то мне объяснил все эти вещи. Также есть пример гуру ИССКОН, которые превосходно проповедуют по целому миру, и можно учиться их примеру, но разве этого достаточно? Проповедь это целое искуство, и как любое другое искуство или отрасль науки, что бы его изучить, нуждается в обучение под руководством опытного наставника. 

Господь Чайтанья определил 3 основных аспекта нашей духовной практики: Нама-ручи, Джива-дойа и вайшнава-сева. По теме нама-ручи есть очень много обучающего материала, тему вайшнава-севы также пахтают очень часто. Но о теме джива-дойа только говорят что ей нужно заниматься. Что нужно проповедовать, проповедовать, … Но как толком не объясняют? 

Почему на данный момент нет четкого и полноценного руководства как правильно проповедовать Сознание Кришны по всему миру в виде книги например? Есть много книг в ИСККОНе как правильно повторять маха-мантру, и на разные другие философски темы, но как проповедовать я не встречал.

На фестивалях и ретритах также говорят на разные темы нашей философии, но тема проповеди опять в стороне. Есть, конечно семинары и лекции и на эту тему, но их мало и они только частично осветляют эту область знания. 

Есть разные категории людей, христиане, майавади, атеисты, ученые, невинные люди, родственники и т.п., и разумеется нужно знать как с ними общаться, а кому и не нужно вовсе  проповедовать. Какие аргументы, в каких ситуациях использовать, как отвечать на разные каверзные вопросы, какие классические ответы дают ачарьи прошлого и какие современные учителя, и т.п. Это же целое искусство! 

Было бы еще здорово что бы кроме книги весь ИСККОН запустил такой курс по обучению проповедников. Есть же курсы "Ученичество", "Бхакти-шастры" и другие. Тем кто прошли их выдают дипломы об их квалификации. Также можно бы было выдавать и диплом проповедника, который бы подтверждал его квалификацию. Наши братья христиане делают подобные обучения проповедников, но почему в ИСККОН такого нет?

Мое скромное мнение таково, что ИСККОН по этому и не развивается так быстро как бы нам хотелось, по той причине, что нет достаточного количества квалифицированных кадров для разносторонней проповеди. Каждый из членов ИСККОН, кто хочет проповедовать, самостоятельно обучается, практикует, не имея большой образовательной поддержки со стороны руководства ИСККОН. А самостоятельно делать это очень трудно, и менее эффективно, нежили, обучаясь с систематизированным подходом, под руководством старших.

Я могу в каких то моментах ошибаться, по этому смиренно прошу поправить меня, и по возможности подсказать мне как я могу развиваться как проповедник?

Ваш слуга, бхакта Вячеслав.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Передал ваш вопрос в конференцию Руководящего Совета.

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das

Уважаемый Вячеслав,примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! В своем письме вы поднимаете жизненно-важный вопрос для организации,желающей быть миссионерской. Вы совершенно правы в том,что для исполнения миссии необходимы миссионеры. Вся история религии иллюстрирует то, как получив изначальный духовный импульс от Основателя, религиозное движение начинает бурно развиваться вследствие активной проповеди.Затем,по причине его расширения, возникает необходимость правильного применения Истины,полученной от Основателя.И вот здесь начинаются разночтения среди последователей.Изначальное послание Основателя приобретает многочисленные трактовки последователей. Постепенно утрачивается единство,существовавшее в момент личного присутствия Основателя. Прежде всего речь идет о единстве во мнениях относительно философских истин, и единстве в понимании перспективного видения развития движения,а также возможных форм его существования. В такой ситуации естественно возникают разночтения в понимании того ЧТО является предметом миссионерского послания и КАК доносить это послание. Возникает острая необходимость восстановления подлинного образа всего движения, включая его философию, идеологию,цели,этику,законы,правила,стандарты.Я бы назвал это "научным" словом - ребрендинг.В этом смысле, проповедовать,- означает:представлять свой "бренд" (подлинный образ),формируя у людей правильные ожидания от организации.Становится понятным,что проповедь будет успешной при нескольких условиях. 1.Наличие подлинного аутентичного четко сформулированного послания.Оно основано на едином понимании философии,данной Основателем. 2. Наличие определенной аудитории,которой мы проповедуем (место,время,обстоятельства). 3. Наличие квалифицированных носителей аутентичного послания (авторитетных проповедников), о необходимости которых вы пишите в своем письме.                      Господь Кришна говорит в Гите о необходимости постоянного "ребрендинга". "Всякий раз,когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир,о потомок Бхараты" (4.7). Не дожидаясь того, когда воцарится безбожие в нашем Движении ,и не утруждая Господа необходимостью нисходить в этот мир лишний раз, нам необходимо придти к единому пониманию мнения нашего Ачарьи относительно Цели,Практики,Философии и Стандартах. Такая работа на лидерском уровне идет и мы надеемся на ее позитивные результаты. Само по себе появление четкой программы обучения проповедников, о которой вы пишите - это симптом существования единого Послания.И наоборот...

----------


## Вячеслав Д.

Спасибо большое Вишну Татва прабху, что ответили на мой вопрос, который, честно признаться, меня немного шокировал. Оказывается, на данный момент, ИСККОН еще даже не определился с первой задачей - ЧТО проповедовать, не говоря уже о том КАК это делать! Вы объяснили причины этого, и я так предполагаю, что еще многое есть что сказать Вам по этому поводу, но мне лучше деталей не знать… Но тем не менее, разве Шрила Прабхупада не говорил, что мы должны проповедовать послание Бхагават Гиты, которая детально прокомментирована, и преподается нашим последователям в детальном разборе в программе бхакти шастр? Если это послание преподают нам, то в чем проблема проповедовать его другим в упрощенном формате? ( Карма, реинкарнация, путь бхакти и т.п.) Получается программа обучение адептов ИСККОН есть, ( значит и есть  цельное понимание философии, и практики, или я что то не понимаю?), а программы обучение и проповеди карми нет? Зачем тогда чуть ли не в каждой лекции старшие вайшнавы говорят, что нужно проповедовать? Если еще нет четкого послания, то зачем агитировать на проповедь? Можно предположить, что в деталях какие то мнения старших преданных расходятся, но в основе своей то они должны сходиться.

Разве нет примера КАК это делал Шрила Прабхупада? Есть же ж его лекции и беседы. Их очень много. Можно ведь по его примеру составить руководство проповеди. Он же ж ачарья, он показал КАК это нужно делать, надо просто взять пример, изучить, проанализировать, систематизировать, вывести основополагающие принципы проповеди и изложить в книге-руководстве по проповеди, на основе примера ШП. Что может быть более объединяющим чем пример ШП?

Более того, проповедь все таки осуществляется, и каждый год преданные выходят на марафон Щрилы Прабхупады, и результат есть: 602 духовных центра по всему миру,  54 общеобразовательных учреждений, включая начальные школы, средние школы и высшие учебные заведения, 110 вегетарианских ресторанов, 516 миллионов изданных и распространенных духовных книг. ( Итог деятельности ИСККОН за 50 лет). То есть существуют старшие опытные проповедники, и для них не составит труда поделится опытом того КАК проповедовать, не дожидаясь поддержки руководства ИСККОН, но почему они не делятся этим опытом? 

Простите за эмоциональное изложение вопросов, все таки хочу повторить практичный вопрос для меня:подскажите пожалуйста как я могу развиваться как проповедник? (или этот вопрос уже не к Вам?)

Спасибо заранее за ответ.
Ваш слуга, Вячеслав.

----------

